# Your SFF Christmas Present Hauls!



## HoopyFrood (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!

So what SFF themed gifts did you get this year?

Living with No One means I got quite the awesome haul of SFF gifts this year. Bless him. Usually my family don't quite know enough about all that SFF stuff to know what to get.

So I received an awesome Wonder Woman figure, a Silk Spectre II figure and Ozymandias figure (my two favourites from that series) and he also got us both some Halo dog tags to wear.

And the best bit, a brilliant Batwoman t-shirt!







Woot! 

So what did you all get?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 25, 2012)

I do ok, too, cos mr springs is familiar with the genre. I got, last week, a chris beckett book and cowboys vs.aliens, and today i got two prachett hardbacks i haven't read, including the Wee Free Men, which I am really into. I also got Stephen King on writing, and a set of fab sci fi metallic bookmarks, complete with a picture of a space opera- esque blaster. Oh and a wonderful handcrafted notebook with a handmade clasp for all my writerly ideas. And a set of steampunk plauing cards.
Just had the third of seven parties, taking a breather then out in an hour to the next!


----------



## No One (Dec 25, 2012)

Quite the haul Springs 

Besides some (much needed) clothing bits from various sources, I've got a spiffy design tablet now plugged into my pc to play with, courtesy of the Hoopy One. Along with that came an awesome lead figure of Marvel's Mephisto (a long-time favourite of mine) and a Halo wallet. Yeah, a Halo wallet. Love it.

Oh, and a wooden rabbit . He's a special little fella, cos I was born in the year of the rabbit, and wood is my element (according to the Chinese calendar).


----------



## Mouse (Dec 25, 2012)

Only SFF thing I got was Misfits series 1,2 & 3 on DVD.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm. Now you mention it I don't think I got a single SFF present. However, history stuff that I wanted did turn up (Blackadder audio CDs and a book about European history).


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 26, 2012)

Books
* Bruce Sterling - _The Caryatids_
* Alastair Reynolds - _Zima Blue_
* Frank Herbert - _Under Pressure_

DVD
* _Repo Man_

and a gift card that will likely transmute into more SF if CDs or non-SF DVDs don't eat it up first.


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 29, 2012)

I posted about my books already in the general "Book Hauls" thread but here they are again:

"Incredible Adventures" - Algernon Blackwood
"Collected Stories, Vol. 2: Second Variety" - Philip K. Dick
"The Man Who Collected Machen and other stories" - Mark Samuels
"The Croning" - Laird Barron
"Imaro" - Charles Saunders
"Kull Exile of Atlantis" - Robert E. Howard

In addition, I received "John Carter" on Blu-ray which I haven't seen yet and am looking forward to immensely.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Dec 29, 2012)

I received something very, very special this year. A 14" hyper accurate model of Robby the Robot. Gosh it is fabulous! Made for the Japanese market, of course. The Japanese make the best toys!!!! Erm, I mean collectibles, of course.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 29, 2012)

Gordian Knot said:


> The Japanese make the best toys!!!! Erm, I mean collectibles, of course.



Of course! 



Fried Egg said:


> In addition, I received "John Carter" on Blu-ray which I haven't seen yet and am looking forward to immensely.



Hope you enjoy it - I was surprised by how much I did.



J-Sun said:


> a gift card that will likely transmute into more SF if CDs or non-SF DVDs don't eat it up first.



Assuming they arrive okay, it did indeed transmute into CDs and

* Stephen Baxter - _Traces_
* Fritz Leiber - _Night's Black Agents_ (his first collection from 1947, in the expanded 1978 edition)


----------



## Grimward (Dec 29, 2012)

Alas, like thaddeus I received nothing in the vein of SFF.  The closest I got was the new _*The Casual Vacancy*_ book by JK Rowling which while definitely Fiction so far has not yielded a shred of either Science Fiction or Fantasy (nor was I expecting it to).

On the other hand (and similar to J-Sun), I did receive a couple of Barnes and Noble gift cards.....


----------



## hopewrites (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't get a single book, the most voracious reader in the family and everyone else (OK maybe not everyone but it felt like it) got books.
I did, however, get my second love. Socks! Some from Santa, some from my sisters, some from my mom. And the candlesticks I ordered should come this week and make my room more fanciful.


----------

